# how would you connect pvc to clay



## revenge

well its not the best thing in the world but my pops had a broken line he dug it up and replaced most of it until it came to the clay :blink: so this what i want to do well its hacky of me but i want to wrap the pipe about three feet then shove inside of clay fill the hole up with a couple rags leaveing a four inch gap then cement it in i know its hacky does any body have any other solutions i cant pipe to the tap cause plumber cant touch and i dont feel like paying the city either so i didnt do it yet but i would like to know another or better way thanks


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

They make a fernco for that. Just concrete under and around the sides the fernco once installed to protect it from sagging later. Pour a bit of salt rock around it as well if roots are going to be an issue later one. Best I can think of and have done.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Clay x ci/pl mission coupling.

Use them all the time.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

> Rock Star


^^^^^That's the correct way to do it as far as I know^^^^^


----------



## 89plumbum

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> They make a fernco for that. Just concrete under and around the sides the fernco once installed to protect it from sagging later. Pour a bit of salt rock around it as well if roots are going to be an issue later one. Best I can think of and have done.


I can attest to this. Last weekend I had to make a repair in a parking lot because the fernco sagged and left about a 1.5" hump from pvc to clay.
I should a took a pic!


----------



## incarnatopnh

89plumbum said:


> I can attest to this. Last weekend I had to make a repair in a parking lot because the fernco sagged and left about a 1.5" hump from pvc to clay.
> I should a took a pic!


I've seen it happen as well. The only reason it happens is because the repair was not done properly and not backfilled properly.


----------



## revenge

thats y i scared to do it that way i rather shove the pipe in there and not worry about it sagging later. i know its hacky but thats how i was taught now mission coupling can you explain or send a pic


----------



## Miguel

revenge said:


> thats y i scared to do it that way i rather shove the pipe in there and not worry about it sagging later. i know its hacky but thats how i was taught now mission coupling can you explain or send a pic


What are you gonna shove into the clay? 3" PVC? 4" PVC SDR 35? If you're trying to prevent a future sag then jamming a length of pipe into clay tile ain't gonna work out for you any better than using a Fernco and burying it in potting soil.

Even in the day when we used hydraulic cement to hold underground joints together we had to take care to provide footings and proper backfill/tamping techniques to make it last. (er... I'm not that old but I read a book once. :whistling2 You should still make the joint stable no matter what material and oakum and PC-4 is miles high above "rags".

Today, I'd transition from the building drain with a rubber (Fernco) coupling, and then run SDR 28 to the tie-in point. Really? You have to tie in to clay? Okay then use a Clay to CI/PL Fernco (or equivalent but I know of no others except what Mission makes) and make sure that the whole trench will be stable and relative over the next 100 yrs. Trust me, it's worth it. And it isn't that difficult.

Doing this while the yard is excavated will save you having to dig it up again in the near future and the only cuss words to be heard will be trying to make aclean cut in the clay.


----------



## user7551

revenge said:


> thats y i scared to do it that way i rather shove the pipe in there and not worry about it sagging later. i know its hacky but thats how i was taught now mission coupling can you explain or send a pic



Look use the fernco adapter then in the ditch around the fernco dig a small hole all the way around and pour concrete under the adapter and build it up over the adapter. At least that is the way I have always used fernco's when I have had to use them on clay pipe.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Miguel said:


> What are you gonna shove into the clay? 3" PVC? 4" PVC SDR 35? If you're trying to prevent a future sag then jamming a length of pipe into clay tile ain't gonna work out for you any better than using a Fernco and burying it in potting soil.
> 
> Even in the day when we used hydraulic cement to hold underground joints together we had to take care to provide footings and proper backfill/tamping techniques to make it last. (er... I'm not that old but I read a book once. :whistling2 You should still make the joint stable no matter what material and oakum and PC-4 is miles high above "rags".
> 
> Today, I'd transition from the building drain with a rubber (Fernco) coupling, and then run SDR 28 to the tie-in point. Really? You have to tie in to clay? Okay then use a Clay to CI/PL Fernco (or equivalent but I know of no others except what Mission makes) and make sure that the whole trench will be stable and relative over the next 100 yrs. Trust me, it's worth it. And it isn't that difficult.
> 
> Doing this while the yard is excavated will save you having to dig it up again in the near future and the only cuss words to be heard will be trying to make aclean cut in the clay.


Dam skippy !!! That's how it's done. Mission !!! Is what we callem. Fernco whatever. All the Same A big as rubber boot !!


----------



## user7551

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Dam skippy !!! That's how it's done. Mission !!! Is what we callem. Fernco whatever. All the Same A big as rubber boot !!



You know the " mission brand" adapter is just like the fernco clay adapter right.That picture is of a mission brand adapter.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Here ya go.


----------



## Plumbergeek

RealLivePlumber said:


> Here ya go.


Where do you get these from?


----------



## Widdershins

RealLivePlumber said:


> Here ya go.


I saw one of those for the first time yesterday on the counter at Consolidated Supply.


----------



## Associated Plum

Either use a Fernco and concrete or find a hub remove the piece of pipe, put a SV gasket backward on a piece of PVC (we use cast iron) and cement it in. This will leave a location for roots to grow into later, but connecting to clay you ar egoing to have that problem anyway.

You could also spread some Rock Salt around the tie in to help against root intrusion


----------



## CTs2p2

Widdershins said:


> I saw one of those for the first time yesterday on the counter at Consolidated Supply.




This is the only thing I would refer to as a mission coupling, they work well and can also be found for Copper to CI/Plastic. (I'm sure others too)




My two pennies, if one is putting dirt back on top of clay, and burying a mission coupling. The mission coupling isn't going to be the reason for another "dig party"


----------



## easttexasplumb

Wrap some bare copper wire around the ferncos, it will keep the roots out.


----------



## Widdershins

CTs2p2 said:


> This is the only thing I would refer to as a mission coupling, they work well and can also be found for Copper to CI/Plastic. (I'm sure others too)


 Mission is a brand name/manufacturer.

The band in the photo is a flexible coupling with a sheer band.


----------



## Tommy plumber

This is a typical PVC to Clay fernco, we use them frequently here. There are lots of old clay sewers in this area.

I tried to re-size the photo, but my computer skills won't allow......:laughing:


----------



## user7551

RealLivePlumber said:


> Here ya go.


Those are nice and strong looking. Never seen those before , good job posting pic of them


----------



## Tommy plumber

...


----------



## CTs2p2

Widdershins said:


> Mission is a brand name/manufacturer.
> 
> The band in the photo is a flexible coupling with a sheer band.



I see that sheer band now, your right that is not what I know as a mission coupling. 

I guess its an area/regional thing, we deal with like 3 major wholesalers and they all know what I want when I ask for a fernco, mission, no-hub, or 4 band clamp.. These brands or products (to me anyways) are all different, all have their application. And I'm sure that mission makes something that looks like a plain fernco or vise versa. I guess it boils down to a language between me and a supplier. I wasn't meaning to say anyone was right or wrong in my post about the mission coupling..


----------



## Widdershins

CTs2p2 said:


> I see that sheer band now, your right that is not what I know as a mission coupling.
> 
> I guess its an area/regional thing, we deal with like 3 major wholesalers and they all know what I want when I ask for a fernco, mission, no-hub, or 4 band clamp.. These brands or products (to me anyways) are all different, all have their application. And I'm sure that mission makes something that looks like a plain fernco or vise versa. I guess it boils down to a language between me and a supplier. I wasn't meaning to say anyone was right or wrong in my post about the mission coupling..


 No worries.

I have the counter guys trained at my Supply Houses. They know exactly what I want when I order a shielded coupling, a flexible coupling or a no-hub band.


----------



## CTs2p2

I guess that's exactly all I wanted to say.. Well trained supply houses. There haha that was easy.


----------

